# If you were a mantis - what type and why?



## cloud jaguar (Jul 15, 2009)

If i were a mantis, at this current stage in my evolutionary trajectory, i think i would most likely be a .......


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2009)

uhhhhhh...Idolomantis diabolica, i know thats like the most commonly liked mantis and unoriginal but its the only one i can think of where the males look just as interesting as the females  

Although i would only be happy if i was giant, like city destroying giant, or perhaps man eating size giant


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 15, 2009)

Violin! or maybe a boxer cause they do it a lot ^_^


----------



## MingMing (Jul 15, 2009)

hahahahahaha good question... a violin!!


----------



## Christian (Jul 15, 2009)

_Atlantoharpax gigas_...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

Florida bark mantis because they get to live in Florida.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

Would probably suck to be a male mantis.


----------



## ismart (Jul 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Would probably suck to be a male mantis.


 :lol: 

I would have to say a female C. humeralis. It would be fun to crush, and beat the heck out of my food and mates :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2009)

The weather is turning warmer, so a tropical species... maybe Deroplaty sp. female as they live a long life


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Would probably suck to be a male mantis.


Better yet, a male orchid. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2009)

_Brancsikia aeroplana_ for the plain and simple reason: the camo.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

lol us men got the bad end of the deal.... florida bark mantis, cuz nothing wud ever find me


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

ismart said:


> :lol: I would have to say a female C. humeralis. It would be fun to crush, and beat the heck out of my food and mates :lol:


I'm right there with ya matey! I guess I would be the .....sheild, I like me food and dont wanna mess around! just sit and eat!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 15, 2009)

Hymenopus Coronatus


----------



## MingMing (Jul 15, 2009)

haha you guys ALWAYS get the bad deal, no matter what specie


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 15, 2009)

Stagmomantis Limbata. I would be one of these because they are voracious predators, accomplished lovers, sociable and friendly, slightly plump, good looking, pursue what they want, stay out of sight when they want to be alone, and colorful.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

If I were a mantid, I would want to be a Schizocephala bicornis.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 15, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> The weather is turning warmer, so a tropical species... maybe Deroplaty sp. female as they live a long life


how long do they live?  

i never knew they had long lives.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd want to be one of my own mantids, because they live high on the hog!


----------



## Marius Pohl (Jul 15, 2009)

I would be _Acanthops falcata_


----------



## hierodula (Jul 15, 2009)

giant asian  not much competition except for other large sp.


----------



## bassist (Jul 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> _Atlantoharpax gigas_...


LOL'd


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> _Atlantoharpax gigas_...


HAHAHA :lol: 

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=114


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 15, 2009)

Deroplatys desiccata


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> how long do they live?  i never knew they had long lives.


6-8 months easily. Usually more. Unlike the species from cold countries this tropical species do well in warm weather all year long. Only sickness and rotting legs could kill them sooner.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2009)

I think a ghost. They seem to have a longer life span, they don't move around a lot and they hide really well. Wish I could do all three.


----------



## aje88 (Jul 16, 2009)

i would be phyllocrania paradoxa / ghost mantis. they look so cool.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say a female P. paradoxa... because they are beautiful, cryptic, and regal looking. Plus they wear the pants in the P. paradoxa household (well, as most female mantids do, hehe!).

But I'd also consider being a B. borealis.... because then I wouldn't have to rely on or mess with males of the species! :lol: See... men always have been my downfall. I love 'em, yet... ughhh... living with them always seems to be the headache.


----------



## jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

if i were a mantis i would be a BOXER... just because there lil and under estimated


----------

